

Facebook Promoted Post Pricing is Variable - jakeludington
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/facebook-promoted-post-pricing-variable/

======
jakeludington
Three different prices and three different estimates of total reach for a
promoted post on the exact same Facebook page.

------
MattRyanLG
Great article!

